# Que significa EIAJ?



## rodr0 (Ene 17, 2010)

Hola gente. Esta vez, molesto porque me surgió esta duda: EIAJ.

Resulta que estaba viendo un par de datasheets de unos integrados, y me aparecieron en varios estas siglas y no se para nada que significan. Les doy los ejemplos de donde me salieron:


TDA7560: 

SUPERIOR OUTPUT POWER CAPABILITY:
4 x 50W/4Ohm MAX.
4 x 45W/4Ohm EIAJ
4 x 30W/4Ohm @14.4V, 1KHz, 10%
4 x 80W/2Ohm MAX.
4 x 77W/2Ohm EIAJ
4 x 55W/2Ohm @14.4V, 1KHz, 10%


TDA7562:

HIGH OUTPUT POWER CAPABILITY 4x25W/4W
@ 14.4V, 1KHZ, 10% THD, 4x35W EIAJ

TDA8591:

Po = output power = 

THD + N = 0.5%
          RL = 4 Ohm min: 19W typ: 22W
          RL = 2 Ohm               typ: 34W
THD + N = 10%
          RL = 4 Ohm min: 27W  typ: 28W
          RL = 2Ohm                 typ: 47W
EAIJ values
          RL = 4 Ohm min: 41.5W typ: 44W
          RL = 2Ohm                  typ: 75W


Bueno, eso era. Gracias por las respuesta de antemano


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 17, 2010)

Podría ser: EIAJ Asociación electrónica de las industrias de Japón (Electronic Industries Association of Japan)
Lo que en tu caso sería otra norma como para medir la potencia de salida.


----------



## rodr0 (Ene 17, 2010)

o sea, no tener en cuenta a la hora de medir potencia con la que nos basamos generalmente? 

Gracias!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 17, 2010)

rodr0 dijo:


> o sea, no tener en cuenta a la hora de medir potencia con la que nos basamos generalmente? .....


Más bien habría que averiguar que condiciones se requieren bajo esa norma para la medición.


----------



## rodr0 (Ene 17, 2010)

Tendría que haber buscado antes de preguntar. Buscando, encontre esto:




			
				http://www.revistacec.com/articulo.asp?idart=95 dijo:
			
		

> EIAJ-TosLink
> 
> 
> La palabra es unión de dos acrónimos. El primero, EIAJ, significa Electronic Industries Association of Japan; mientras que TosLink es el diminutivo de Toshiba Link, indicando que el desarrollo fue promovido por Toshiba. Este es otro formato estandarizado para la transmisión de cadenas de bits mediante un enlace óptico. En vez de trasmitir una señal eléctrica, se utiliza un símil muy básico: o hay luz o no hay luz. A diferencia de lo que muchos piensan, el haz de luz se consigue mediante un simple LED de color rojo, en vez de un espectacular láser. Utiliza además un conector cuadrado con enlace de 3,5 mm y fibra óptica de 1 milímetro de grosor. Es muy fácil describir este formato: la versión óptica del S/PDIF.



Pero, por otro lado, acá en wikipedia (no confío mucho en esta fuente, pero es lo que hay).
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/EIAJ_connector

por lo que entendí, leyendo así nomas por arriba, es un tipo de conector para tensión (el típico que encontramos en los celulares, discmans, etc, etc), en resumen, DC Power Jacks. No se que tiene que ver según lo de la wiki, pero bue. A seguir buscando.


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 17, 2010)

rodr0 dijo:


> por lo que entendí, leyendo así nomas por arriba, es un tipo de conector para tensión (el típico que encontramos en los celulares, discmans, etc, etc).


   
*EIAJ*, igual que EIA, igual que IRAM (que ISO,DIN,ASME,ASTM... y no terminariamos nunca) son organismos que *establecen normas* (y te las cobran  :enfadado
Esas normas pueden ser de cualquier cosa referida a su area, en este caso es *establecer las condiciones en que se debe realizar la medicion de potencia*. 
Pero tambien te puede publicar normas referidas a dimensiones y caracteristicas propuestas de conectores, que fue lo que encontraste.

La especificacion de la potencia de salida segun *EIAJ* no la conozco, pero *supongo* que sera parecida a la segun *EIA *para audio. Esta establece que debe hacerse con una salida senoidal de 1kHz y 1% THD (~ al comienzo del recorte)


----------



## rodr0 (Ene 17, 2010)

ah, con razón eran 2 cosas distintas...


----------

